# 2017 IRON RANCH BIKE SWAP PICS



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2017)

Awesome day at the 2017 Iron Ranch bicycle swap meet yesterday ,nice assortment of bikes and accessory's to be had by all. Some  the usual suspects of the NORTHWEST and CANADIAN CARTELL were there  .


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2017)

HERE IS A FEW MORE ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2017)

AND A FEW MORE ...


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice! Where else can you find framed nude pics next to a couple of early B10 tanks?! Who had the black 1937-39 motorbike tank? How much was it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2017)

So bummed I didn't make it! Hoping I can head up for next year's swap. Really dig that crusty CWC and the snap tank Colson with the reverse fenders!


----------



## jkent (Sep 17, 2017)

What was the motorized bike in the trailer?


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 17, 2017)

jkent said:


> What was the motorized bike in the trailer?
> 
> View attachment 677510



JAP motor European bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 17, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Awesome day at the 2017 Iron Ranch bicycle swap meet yesterday ,nice assortment of bikes and accessory's to be had by all. Some  the usual suspects of the NORTHWEST and CANADIAN CARTELL were there  . View attachment 677428 View attachment 677429 View attachment 677430 View attachment 677431 View attachment 677432 View attachment 677433 View attachment 677434 View attachment 677435 View attachment 677436 View attachment 677437



o boy I see my good budy Gerry there I wonder whats in that coffee cup also reel nice flyth !!!!!thanks for the pictures


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2017)

Great photos! Thanks for posting. It's always good to see people enjoying the hobby. I've tried to make it to this meet a bunch of times. Someday.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 17, 2017)

Some more pics....


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 17, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Awesome day at the 2017 Iron Ranch bicycle swap meet yesterday ,nice assortment of bikes and accessory's to be had by all. Some  the usual suspects of the NORTHWEST and CANADIAN CARTELL were there  . View attachment 677428 View attachment 677429 View attachment 677430 View attachment 677431 View attachment 677432 View attachment 677433 View attachment 677434 View attachment 677435 View attachment 677436 View attachment 677437






Jerry looks sleepy!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> Jerry looks sleepy!



Its because he is ready to go into 6 months of  hibernation ...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2017)

Is that Boris standing next to that custom reflector display, with his back to the camera?


----------



## Boris (Sep 17, 2017)

I wish I had that much hair.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2017)

Love the pics.
Can somebody tag the CABErs with pics?
 Or/and put pics in here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cabers-riding-classics.117043/ Please?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the photos. I thought it always rained for this swap - it sure did the year I was there!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 18, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Is that Boris standing next to that custom reflector display, with his back to the camera?



I have been sworn to secrecy ...Could be ...hard to tell by the swaying pony tail flaying through the air...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 18, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. I thought it always rained for this swap - it sure did the year I was there!



Yep - Rain stayed away ..In all the years I have been going to this , Has only rained a few times, BUT LAST YEAR,,  that was the worst...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

See you next year!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

****


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 18, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Love the pics.
> Can somebody tag the CABErs with pics?
> Or/and put pics in here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cabers-riding-classics.117043/ Please?



I was told not to reveal the identity of CABERS in attendance due to the dark history that surrounds several of them. Some are living "off the grid", several are in active witness protection programs, running from the law, or ex-spouses. ( If you make it up here next year, I will secretly point each one out to you though.)


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 10, 2018)

Iron Ranch 2017 is my first and only bicycle swap meet I've ever attended.  I'm very excited to go check out more of them, but I'm having trouble finding any here in the Oregon / Washington area.  Is anyone else familiar with some other swaps up here in the Northwest so I can get my fix?? Haha


----------



## mtnbikeman (Feb 15, 2018)

Is there a date set for 2018?


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2018)

mtnbikeman said:


> Is there a date set for 2018?



September 15th.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)

Boris said:


> September 15th.



See you there!....I hope


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 22, 2018)

There’s a swap coming up in Puyallup in March!!!


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 11, 2020)

prewarmachine said:


> Iron Ranch 2017 is my first and only bicycle swap meet I've ever attended.  I'm very excited to go check out more of them, but I'm having trouble finding any here in the Oregon / Washington area.  Is anyone else familiar with some other swaps up here in the Northwest so I can get my fix?? Haha



Did you ever find any more event in these neck of the woods


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2020)

Rustngrease said:


> Did you ever find any more event in these neck of the woods




Last year there was a Swap Meet at the Deluxe Brewery in Albany, Oregon on May 11. This event has been going on for the past few years and continues to grow. It's well attended, and I assume that it will be held again in 2020 around the same time.

Iron Ranch is no more, as the host of the event, Alan Schurman passed away last year. Steve Dunn assumed the duties for 2019 and put together a new swap meet in Brooks, Oregon at Powerland Heritage Park. Continuing the tradition, It was held on the third Saturday in September, and I assume it will continue to be. This event will no doubt be bigger and better with each passing year.

More on these events will be posted in this section as the dates approach.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 11, 2020)

Boris said:


> Last year there was a Swap Meet at the Deluxe Brewery in Albany, Oregon on May 11. This event has been going on for the past few years and continues to grow. It's well attended, and I assume that it will be held again in 2020 around the same time.
> 
> Iron Ranch is no more, as the host of the event, Alan Schurman passed away last year. Steve Dunn assumed the duties for 2019 and put together a new swap meet in Brooks, Oregon at Powerland Heritage Park. Continuing the tradition, It was held on the third Saturday in September, and I assume it will continue to be. This event will no doubt be bigger and better with each passing year.
> 
> More on these events will be posted in this section as the dates approach.



Rite on I appreciate it ,ill keep my ears open


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2020)

@JLF @CURTIS L LINDGREN @Boris @redline1968 anyone have info on where /when the Oregon brooks swap or any others near Portland will be in 2020? Would love to go but just trying to spread awareness. Thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 3, 2020)

I Usually hear about it then I'll post here.. I'm guessing around the same time as last years initial swap 


Balloonoob said:


> @JLF @CURTIS L LINDGREN @Boris @redline1968 anyone have info on where /when the Oregon brooks swap or any others near Portland will be in 2020? Would love to go but just trying to spread awareness. Thanks!


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 3, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> I Usually hear about it then I'll post here.. I'm guessing around the same time as last years initial swap



Cool thanks.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 3, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> @JLF @CURTIS L LINDGREN @Boris @redline1968 anyone have info on where /when the Oregon brooks swap or any others near Portland will be in 2020? Would love to go but just trying to spread awareness. Thanks!




I spoke to the promoter of the Brooks, Oregon Swap meet last weekend. The date is locked in for Saturday September 12th, 2020. Spread the word. This is a great venue with camping and the museums on site. We should try to draw collectors from all the western states and build this in to a large west coast event.  It would be nice to have a bike swap as large as the ones in the mid west or east coast within a reasonable travel distance for us folks out west.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Boris (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks Tim! Hopefully we'll have some word soon about the Albany Oregon Deluxe Brewery Swap Meet . Should be happening in May. This event is also sure to keep growing.


----------



## JRE (Feb 22, 2020)

Yea I've gone to the last 2 Albany swaps and its grown quite a bit


----------

